# front license plate options?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a green and white plate on my car, yes the single green, it is in excellent shape too! what type/kind of plate can I put on the front of the car IF I CHOOSE TO do that. That would be my choice so let's not debate that too! I understand I cannot put any plate that had once been issued by Massachusetts but what about ohio? Or can I only put like obvious vanity plates? The car is an antique and I wanted to put a plate from 67 from another state on the front. I see people doing this all the time, just wondering if it is legal?

so here is a simple question that maybe someone will actually address? -not like the last time, mmmkay?
" what type/kind of plate can I put on the front of the car IF I CHOOSE TO do that?" 

thank you for responding specifically to the question, and not telling me you wish I would smash my hand etc.....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Whacker much?

MFP71


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think hes a Mad Max fan.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I think hes a Mad Max fan.



View attachment 2989

Good obscure reference!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe Dmack can make him one. .
View attachment 2991


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do not put another state, or country plate on there. Other than that I could care less.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I am a Mad Max fan! still no real answers to any of my questions on here, because I am a "troll" "whacker?"

AGAIN: still no real answers to any of my questions on here

---------- Post added at 11:29 ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 ----------

CJIS Thank you! especially for the not being rude part, which seems to be a rarity among here...



CJIS said:


> Do not put another state, or country plate on there. Other than that I could care less.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats actually not accurate, I as well as Killjoy simply made a comment about your MFP, thats not rude so its acutally not that rare. Its a big site, either enjoy it make some lighthearted humor or log off its the fuckin internet man.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

View attachment 2994


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

View Profile: cc3915 - Northeastshooters.com OK 2 can play at this game, go ahead look me up, you will find that I do have access to weapons that will melt any of your guns. Sure I like to shoot guns too, but I know that you have no chance of touching any of these weapons! You are not qualified, sorry  who is the ***** now?



cc3915 said:


> Whacker much?
> 
> MFP71


---------- Post added at 11:43 ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 ----------

You are right, I guess I was focusing on the large amounts of negative energy I have gotten since asking a few simple questions, like my first thread, nobody gave me an simple answer


7costanza said:


> Thats actually not accurate, I as well as Killjoy simply made a comment about your MFP, thats not rude so its acutally not that rare. Its a big site, either enjoy it make some lighthearted humor or log off its the fuckin internet man.


---------- Post added at 11:50 ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 ----------

thank everyone for being so nice to a new whacker!


----------

